# Costume class



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I just had a question about Costume classes, do you ride your horse or do you just walk beside him? And if you do ride your horse, is it like a proper class where they have walk, trot and canter? Or do you just stand in a line?
Thanks.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I have seen it were it generally is either or. You just walk around the range and let the judges see you costume.


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

You can walk or ride. It's not a proper under saddle class, you just walk around the ring.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------

